

Eclipse Shortcuts Cheat Sheet - TheKickOff
http://elsealabs.com/eclipse-keyboard-shortcuts

======
jermo
It's great to know all the shortcuts but newer versions of Eclipse come with a
Quick Access search field. Just type in the action you want and it will show a
dropdown of actions with shortucts.

